# Images aus package als ImageIcon



## Romsl (30. August 2004)

Hi,

gibt es die Möglichkeit images die in einem Package liegen, zu importieren und dann zu verwenden.

So ähnlich wie 
	
	
	



```
new ImageIcon("delete.gif"));
```
  , ohne 
	
	
	



```
new ImageIcon(this.getClass().getResource("images/delete.gif")));
```
 benutzen zu müssen.

Danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. August 2004)

Hallo!

Ich denke du kannst im Konstruktor von ImageIcon auch relative Pfadangaben verwenden.

Gruß Tom


----------

